# *NEWPORT,RI-Oct 15-20 Flex Prefer 2BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Sep 1, 2013)

**NEWPORT, RI - OCT 15-20 FLEXIBLE... PREFER 2BR 

CALL  904-403-7019  THX


----------

